# Fly Fishing near Honeyville



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got a family outing (extended family) over labor day and we usually go down near the huntington river, which makes it easy for me to sneak away and get some fly fishing in. However, this year my wife's family decided to change it last minute and go to Crystal Hot Springs near Honeyville, Utah. I've dirven by that area going to Idaho, but I have never fished up there. Are there any mountain streams/rivers where my wife and I can sneak away from the extended family (and everyone else at the camp site) and catch some fish with our fly rods? Any help would be appreciated. I was thinking about driving clear to the logan and fishing, but don't want to go that far.

Thanks


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

The closest would probably be Box Elder Creek, in Sardine canyon. You have the Bear river and Malad river fairly close and I've found Channel cats like to eat Zonkers. :mrgreen: You could hit the little bear up by Wellsville for suckers and an occasional trout, but there's a lot of private property.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

If You could get over to the Logan river or Blacksmith fork river that's where I would head.

Thanks


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

katorade said:


> If You could get over to the Logan river or Blacksmith fork river that's where I would head.
> 
> Thanks


Diddo, the Logan is fishing well right now, worth the trip over there if you can get there.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Chrystal hot springs has carp and trout there and they just stocked it (or so i heard but i haven't seen anything) its catch and release except for carp. thats where go bowfishing at and my sister works there (she told me they stocked it)


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2009)

I would make the trip to the Logan. Fishing is working really well especially if you go up above right hand fork in those stretches. the cutthroats aren't being picky right now. any tasty looking terrestrials will do the trick.


----------

